# Batch Convert RAW files to JPEG



## PhotoFlyer (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm new to these forums, I'm just now starting to shoot RAW from my Nikon D200 and Canon S90.

Is there a simple way to batch convert several RAW files to jpeg in either Lightroom or Camera RAW?

Will Lightroom or ACR recognized what the in camera jpeg settings were and convert based on those setting or is it still best to shoot RAW plus jpeg, so that you have both?

Thanks,
-Terry


----------



## dj_paige (Feb 5, 2011)

PhotoFlyer said:


> Is there a simple way to batch convert several RAW files to jpeg in either Lightroom or Camera RAW?



File->Export, select JPG as your output file format



PhotoFlyer said:


> Will Lightroom or ACR recognized what the in camera jpeg settings were and convert based on those setting or is it still best to shoot RAW plus jpeg, so that you have both?



Lightroom and ACR do not know anything about the camera JPG settings, so you would need to actually perform some editing on the RAW photos to enhance their appearance. The manufacturer's software knows about the camera settings.


----------



## MoreThanWords (Feb 6, 2011)

There are a couple of settings that have 'auto' options, such as the basic panel and lens corrections...
If you're really in a hurry, you might want to import all of your raws with a preset that applies those auto settings on import and then batch-export them in the export dialog, but quite frankly, I think you'd be better off just shooting JPG then (or shooting JPG + RAW and keeping the Raw's as a kind of backup for those cases where the JPG isn't good enough or has blown highlights or clipped shadows).


----------



## dj_paige (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes, I agree with MoreThanWords ... if you want photos that look like JPGs, then shoot JPG and skip the batch conversion that you asked about. 

I'll even go further and say, if you are shooting RAW, your thought process ought to be that you can produce a photo that looks _better _than the JPG.


----------

